# hello all



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

hi everyone,im an experienced straight surrox2 who has just had her second surro baby last week,im no longer able to have any more babies as my uterus is too thin but i am hoping to do egg donation,i just thought id hop on over here and say hi to any surros or ips going through a surro journey
love nicXX


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

HI 

Nice to meet you.  Good luck with the egg donation!


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello Nic,
Nice of you to sign up and offer support, onderful that you ahve ahd 2 surro babies, shame that your uterus has been affected, however chosing to do ED is just as wonderful. Hope you're resting well, having given birth just over a week ago ! 
Sam
x


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Nic

CONGRATULATIONS on the arrival of Ayla    2 surrobabes in just over a year, I know you have made a lucky couple very happy, you're a star  
And now to be an egg donor - brilliant!

Hope you are getting plenty of rest and pampering just now.
Love Jaq


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

gosh hi jaq i remember you from another board,hows dawn?hows timothy?
love nicXX


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Timothy is doing great, growing fast and crawling faster! 
Dawn is fine - saw her yesterday, looking well and and being as wonderful as ever!

Love Jaq


----------

